# Cross-Spectrum Calibrated Dayton EMM-6



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

As many here know, Parts-Express has been selling the Dayton EMM-6 microphone, which comes with with individualized 20Hz to 20kHz calibration curves.

I have been reselling these mics from time to time with calibration curves from 5Hz to 25kHz (Basic models) and polar information (Premium models) usually when Parts-Express holds a sale or when I've been able to get a volume discount.

I wanted to announce that from this point onward, I will be selling (re-)calibrated EMM-6 mics on a continuing basis at "volume discount" prices starting at $70 for the Basic model ($10 cheaper then what I sell the Behringer ECM8000 mics for). 

In celebration of the new product offering, and in the spirit of giving back, I'm here to announce another special for HTS readers - HTS readers will get $5 off the Basic+, Premium, and Premium+ models (not the Basic model though). If you want to take advantage of the sale, just leave your HTS username in the "Instructions to vendor" text field that will show up on the PayPal order page and I'll refund the $5.

You can place your order here.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like another great deal... Thanks!


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

Herb, in your experience are the Dayton "individual" frequency response curves at all accurate? I'm leery of a company which, I assume, imports mics from an overseas OEM and claims to individually measure each mic, then sells them at low cost. The bigger question is whether they or their OEM are even set up to _properly_ measure mics at all. At least with the Behringer ECM8000 you know the calibration files are generic. If a mic were out of cal, how would the end user know the difference unless they had them "recalibrated" as you do?


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

chris319 said:


> Herb, in your experience are the Dayton "individual" frequency response curves at all accurate? I'm leery of a company which, I assume, imports mics from an overseas OEM and claims to individually measure each mic, then sells them at low cost. The bigger question is whether they or their OEM are even set up to _properly_ measure mics at all. At least with the Behringer ECM8000 you know the calibration files are generic. If a mic were out of cal, how would the end user know the difference unless they had them "recalibrated" as you do?


It really depends on the particular run - some groups have been quite accurate, others not so much. Right now I'm processing EMM-6 mics in the 08xx range and the last dozen or so that I've measured were _way_ off from the Dayton cal. I can replicate NIST results from my setup so I'm confident my data is good, but I really don't know whats happening on there end.

I really wish Dayton would publish their measurement protocol, it might go a long way to explaining any differences. That said, the differences between any two random Dayton mics are much less than those of any random ECM8000. And I still believe that if all you need is on-axis 20Hz-20kHz the mic purchased direct from PE is a great bargain; the cal curve may not be perfect, but it will get you in the ball park.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a refurb EMM-6 up for sale. It was returned by an overseas exchange for a warrant exchange, but I've been over it and I don't see any problems with it - I re-cal'd it and got the same response as the first time I called it 3 months ago.

I'm selling it as a Premium+ with the factory Dayton warranty, so if something goes wrong you can get an exchange or a refund. Here is the calibration sheet. The only real problem with the mic is that the previous customer was a smoker and the case smells like cigarette smoke. But it works fine.

I'm giving HTSers early access and a discounted price of $65. If it doesn't sell in 48 hours (by Tuesday night), the mic gets listed on my Dayton mic page and the price goes to $70. Here is the order page, the mic will ship sameday if ordered by 1pm.

edit: the refurb is gone. Thanks guys!


----------



## montekk (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

is still valid offer for HTS readers (will get $5 off the Basic+, Premium, and Premium+ models?

best regards


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

montekk said:


> Hi,
> 
> is still valid offer for HTS readers (will get $5 off the Basic+, Premium, and Premium+ models?
> 
> best regards


It is. Just leave your HTS username in the "message to seller" box on the PayPal order page. 

However I am out of stock of Dayton's at the moment, they will start shipping again around mid-week.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Anechoic said:


> .....And I still believe that if all you need is on-axis 20Hz-20kHz the mic purchased direct from PE is a great bargain; the cal curve may not be perfect, but it will get you in the ball park.


Is "on-axis" with the mic pointed straight at the speakers? Maybe a noob question but I'm just getting into this....sorry lol. I'm trying to measure a project studio with HS80m nearfield monitors pointed straight at me....not a whole surround sound home theater setup.

THANKS!


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

jlird808 said:


> Is "on-axis" with the mic pointed straight at the speakers? Maybe a noob question but I'm just getting into this....sorry lol. I'm trying to measure a project studio with HS80m nearfield monitors pointed straight at me....not a whole surround sound home theater setup.
> 
> THANKS!


Yes, on on-axis is pointed straight at your speakers (or whatever source you're trying to measure). On-axis measurements are relevant when you're trying to characterize a specific source, but when you're trying to measure a source (a room for instance), having an off-axis calibration curve is more useful (IMO).


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Anechoic said:


> Yes, on on-axis is pointed straight at your speakers (or whatever source you're trying to measure). On-axis measurements are relevant when you're trying to characterize a specific source, but when you're trying to measure a source (a room for instance), having an off-axis calibration curve is more useful (IMO).



Cool thanks!!! Out of curiosity, when would u put the mic at 45 degrees lol? Thats kinda how I was doing it before.

Also, are u still offering the discount to HTS users for calibrated mics? Daytons back in stock?

THX!


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

jlird808 said:


> Cool thanks!!! Out of curiosity, when would u put the mic at 45 degrees lol? Thats kinda how I was doing it before.


I generally recommend using the 90-degree curve for room measurements. The 45-deg curve is there mainly for experimentation (and because some past customers have requested for research purposes). I don't generally recommend using it for any specific situation but by playing around with it you may find that it works better than the 0 and 90 degree curves for certain applications.



> Also, are u still offering the discount to HTS users for calibrated mics? Daytons back in stock?


Yes and yes. In fact, PE is currently having a sale on EMM-6 mics, which means that I am having a sale - $5 off Basic/Basic+ and $10 off Premium/Premium+. I have a bunch in stock (for some reason Behringers have been selling more than Daytons recently) so they should ship pretty quickly.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Wish I had seen this before I picked up my Behringer from you a couple of weeks ago. Ah well, life goes on.


----------



## kc999 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dayton EMM-6 calibration file does not include phase plot only frequency.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

kc999 said:


> Dayton EMM-6 calibration file does not include phase plot only frequency.


I don't provide phase data either, there's not really a good way to measure microphone phase for condenser mics (the Hilbert transform isn't applicable to condenser mics).


----------



## kc999 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, Bodzio's Soundeasy uses phase also when importing cal files. so I'm not sure how accurate measurements will be without phase file for speaker design purposes. 
The Behringer ECM8000 cal file going around has the phase. I guess it depends on software used for measurements.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

kc999 said:


> Well, Bodzio's Soundeasy uses phase also when importing cal files. so I'm not sure how accurate measurements will be without phase file for speaker design purposes.


For condenser mics you're generally okay with assuming zero phase ship, which is one of the reasons I think most pro measurement mic manufacturers (Bruel & Kjaer, GRAS, ACO Pacific, PCB, etc) don't bother providing phase data with their mics.



> The Behringer ECM8000 cal file going around has the phase.


I'm aware that there are cal files with phase data out there, but without knowing how the phase was derived, I don't trust them.


----------



## kc999 (Nov 13, 2011)

THX Anechoic.


----------



## BluesSailor (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you perform straight calibration services? I have a Behringer ECM8000 that I would like to have calibrated. If you do provide this service, what would be the cost?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

BluesSailor said:


> Do you perform straight calibration services? I have a Behringer ECM8000 that I would like to have calibrated. If you do provide this service, what would be the cost?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad


I do provide calibration services. A Basic calibration (on-axis frequency response only) is $55 which includes return shipping (if you're in the USA). Two off-axis angles, polar response, and sensitivity/noise floor are available for $10 extra each. $75 gets you everything. If you want to proceed, PM me and I'll send you shipping information.

FYI, I will be traveling for the next week or so, so I won't be able cal any mics until the week of Dec 12.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait so does anyone know if the supplied EMM-6 cal file is on or off-axis??


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

jlird808 said:


> Wait so does anyone know if the supplied EMM-6 cal file is on or off-axis??


I don't know if it's been definitely specified, buy I strongly suspect the cal is for the on-axis frequency response. If it were off-axis, it's useless without know the angle, and performing a true random-incidence cal would be prohibitively expensive for a $39-48 mic.


----------



## carmaniac13 (Jan 3, 2011)

The Dayton cal file is on axis. It is specified in fine print at the bottom of the print-out that comes with the microphone.

I just got mine in from cross-spectrum. I'm excited to put it to use once I decide on a usb interface...

Quick question Herb: do you run your calibration with or without the supplied windscreen for the microphone? Any pros/cons to using the windscreen for measurement?


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

carmaniac13 said:


> Quick question Herb: do you run your calibration with or without the supplied windscreen for the microphone? Any pros/cons to using the windscreen for measurement?


I measure the mic without the windscreen, but I have done comparison measurements before and the windscreen reduces the high frequency response by about 0.2 dB at 17 kHz, and about 1.5 dB at 25 kHz. Thats basically will within the error bars of my calibration, so for all intents and purposes, the windscreen doesn't have an effect.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Also I want to remind folks that the $5-$10 off calibrated EMM-6 mics sale ends this Friday at 3pm EST.

And don't forget to leave your username for the $5-off HTS discount (which is in _addition_ to the sale price).


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

In before the close! Just ordered the Premium+.


----------

